# Kessil spectral controller tips



## Jack Reilly (22 Apr 2017)

I have the spectral controller for the kessil 160 tuna sun. Anyone else using this ? What's a good daily program? Can you share yours ?


I heard that 0 on the Colour modifier is 6500k so I guess you wouldn't need to go much above 10% on the colour. So maybe

Time / Intensity / colour
10am / 10 / 0
11am / 60 / 10
12pm / 90 / 15
1pm / 100 / 10
3pm / 90 / 0
5pm / 60 / 0
7pm / 40 / 0
8pm / 10 / 0


----------



## Zeus. (22 Apr 2017)

Hi Jack

Yes i have the kessil controller and have been using it on my four 160 tuna suns too. But have recency moved on to a seimans PLC with an twin analog outputs in the 0-10V range which the kessils use to control intensity and spectrum. So far it's working well controling the light units, little software design with help from ian_m on this site. I have the lights full control and a moonlight Passover period also, one kessil on minimum output for say 15 mins then moves on to the next- looks great.
As to to spectrum at the various setting i haven't paid too much attention too ATM
Currently i have been also looking at getting a PAR sensor which should connect to my PLC (thanks to ian_m again) which should be able to adjust the lights to a preset PAR reading with the correct software design. But mainly interested in what PAR at what depth etc for my kessil T5 light setup.

Not sure if that's any help!

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## Jack Reilly (22 Apr 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Hi Jack
> 
> Yes i have the kessil controller and have been using it on my four 160 tuna suns too. But have recency moved on to a seimans PLC with an twin analog outputs in the 0-10V range which the kessils use to control intensity and spectrum.



Zues can I ask what the main reason for moving to the seimans was ? You mentioned a few things but just wondering what made you decide to switch in the first place.


----------



## Zeus. (22 Apr 2017)

Industrial reliability, ability to control everything in tank from one unit which i can access and control via the web. The only limitations are the limits of your wallet. Just seen the logical choice after seeing what ian_m had done with his.

I'm on holiday ATM my auto dosser has LCO2 which will auto dose at a rate off 1Oml in 8mins. I'm slowly increasing the LCO2 dossing time 6 seconds every day to able the plants to get use to the LCO2. How many other auto dosers do that?

So by having the PLC (programmable logic controller) all i needed to buy was three peristaltic pumps an enclosure and presso no need for solo control dosing unit.

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## ian_m (22 Apr 2017)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-to-use-a-plc-to-control-your-fish-tank.42993/


----------



## Zeus. (22 Apr 2017)

I will be doing a full post on it when it's finished and adding it to ian_m thread, i had more space do could fit in more modules. But the 12 socket version Ian has done has one pretty dam cool software package he has done. I use/robbed his design in the design of mine. Plus Ian did some great self adjusting programme for me too.



Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------

